# Help please, I need to change my eglu base



## Bex01 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm new to this forum. I've got myself into a bit of a bind (so to speak!) I bought an Omlet Eglu from ebay yesterday, but I didn't realise that it is designed for pets (ie rabbits, guinea pigs) :crying: That means it has a hay rack, with space for a water bottle and a space for a feed dish as well as a removable "waste" tray (for want of a better phrase!) I'm about to take on some ex-battery chickens and I really need the "chicken" base. Is there anyone out there who would like to swap? Mine is in really good condition it has a grey base with a green waste tray but I'm not bothered on it's replacement colour! Can you help? Thanks for looking


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

The eglu stuff isn't suitable for bunnies (even though it says it is) so I doubt anyone will have the cage you're looking for.

Perhaps you could post in the general section of the forum and see if anyone can help.


----------

